# NX seat selection



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
I need new seats badly. In fact I've needed them for 4 years now. Long distance driving in my car sucks. I've been trying to get G20 seats but none are ever in good condition for under $500-1000 a pair and at that price I may as well get Sparco or Recaro or something.
So I've seen a few 93 NX2000 SE-R's and they have these nice bolstered blue seats. 
I know they fit my B14 with no mounting problems.
They do come in blue, grey and black.
So what are the different kind of NX seats that are out there. 
There are 91, 92, and 93 NX's with SE and SE-R and possibly other specifications. Also there is NX1600. 
So what are the differences in the seats, and what is the advantage of one over the other (say seat height and adjustablilty)?

Seth


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have seen G20 seats for $10 each locally and at that price, you could get a aftermarket leather upholstery kit with matching back seat covers and not have it cost too much. Alternatively, you could have all the seats reupholstered in cloth for cheaper than leather.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
No B13 peoplr to comment?

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I had NX2000 seats in my B13 - they sat a lot lower than stock, but were very very comfortable. Probably some of the most comfortable stock seats I've ever sat in. I believe mine were out of a '93, but I'm not sure.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

samo's new avatar is teh kewl !!! 

As for seats...I LOVED the ones in my 200 I dunno if they are diff than sentra seats or not...I think they are


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I still love my B13 SE-R seats. Very comfortable and supportive. I would throw them into my B15 if they would match the rest of my interior.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I like my NX2000 seat, especially since I got it for $30. I've driven in my roomate's B13 se-r plenty of times, and his seats are slightly better imo, but for the price you can't beat the NX2000's.








The color is a little funny, it was just a disposable camera.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well time for a resurection any body have any more input on this matter i want new seats too but really want to know wich seats r the best

so the g20 r the ones you want or wich nx2000 seats r the best


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I've sat in P10 G20 cloth, P10 G20t leather, P11 leather, and NX2000 seats, and of the bunch, NX2000 is my favorite. Most supportive and most comfortable.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

since samo has the pimpest rims on the planet on his soobie. and owns anything cavalier . and hes the only one who posted anything of intrest on this thread ill probaly have to go with the nx2000 seats neways


----------

